# First time cheese smoker!



## waterdogscbr (Dec 19, 2014)

Man am I excited. Sitting here ready post threads from everyone. So I have the mes40 and made the mailbox mod.  Plan on smoking cheeses and taking some of the cheese off after different times in the smoker to compare. I'm going to vacuum seal and then let sit for different lengths to compare also. 
Two questions?
What is waxing and do I need to do?
What other advice do you guys have?

Will post pics also. 
This forum is awesome!
Thanks


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2014)

Waterdog smoking cheese is easy, watch the temp in the CC I usually go 3.5 hrs to 4hrs. You may not see much color change from when you start, leave them sit in the fridge over night. The next day you will see color and you can shrink wrap or wax.

Here is some I did for X-Mas a few weeks ago













007.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 19, 2014






Above pics is when they were brought in

below is the next day sorry can't help with waxing













010.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 19, 2014


















013.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 19, 2014






A little trick use different color tooth picks to identify your cheeses


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

Tropics has you covered, I never wax just vac seal.

Here is a link to all your answers - Mr T is them man!1

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

Hope this helps, good luck and let us know. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 19, 2014)

Mr T's site is great. Thanks for the info driedstick.
When I put the cheese in the fridge overnight do I cover it with anything?


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 19, 2014)

Tropics - the cheese looks great. I didn't get to smoke as soon as I wanted to. I will miss Christmas and shoot for New Years Eve to give a try. I know it will be less than fourteen days but I will see the difference if eaten earlier verses later.


----------



## tropics (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely wait the extra week enjoy


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 20, 2014)

Tropics-the cheese I ended up buying is 8oz sizes. They look like sticks of butter. Would you still recommend 3.5 to 4 hours?  I also bought some mozzarella. Would you do anything different for that type of cheese? 
Thanks


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2014)

The ones I used are 8 oz. blocks they are like 2 sticks of butter side by side. If they are like a 4oz stick of butter watch them they will probably finish faster.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ Dec 20, 2014






Little bigger than a stick of butter. I'm thinking 3 hours for hard cheese and 1-1/2 hours for soft cheese.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 20, 2014)

Going to smoke those almonds also. Lol


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2014)

waterdogscbr said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the same as I used enjoy.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 20, 2014)

Tropics-thanks for your help and also your service to our Country!


----------



## bertman (Dec 21, 2014)

Tropics gave you some great advice about labeling, especially if you are going to do a test of varieties and smoking time. You will have a hard time remembering which is which unless you carefully label them.

And another piece of advice I would add is plan on smoking another batch immediately. By the time you allow these to age, then find out how good it is (and word spreads to anyone else with access to your refrigerator), you will find yourself out of smoked cheese and weeks away from any more. It's best to have a lot on hand aging than be out and wish you could go back in time.


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 21, 2014)

Bertman - thank you for the advice. I split up the batch of cheese so I can do another batch immediately after I test the first. Trying to keep good records on smoke time etc.


----------



## eman (Dec 21, 2014)

I always smoke 4 oz blocks of cheese . Being that i sell it and i have found that one person can eat 4 oz of cheese n crackers in one sitting. I smoke all cheese 4 hrs w/ amnps in my MES40 and vac seal next day and age minimum of 30 days before selling or giving away


----------



## waterdogscbr (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your help. 
So here is my first batch. Again I only did half so I can try again in a couple of weeks to tweet. 
Soft cheese and butter I did for an 1:45 minutes. 
Hard cheese I did for 3:30 minutes. 
Put in the fridge overnight and. Sealed tonight. 













image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ Dec 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ Dec 22, 2014


















image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## tropics (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks good don't get over eager to open it Enjoy it looks great


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice cheese, now comes the 2 week wait !


----------

